# Help faster the better



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

ok so i got a problem i went to ship my tincs out this morning and my female has a huge blister/cut thing on her arm. i dont know when she got it but 2 days ago she didnt have it. so we hold off on shipping and i put her in a container for treatment. so far i put neosparen on her. besides that what should i do?
i and the buyer has never seen this before. i have no clue what this is or how to treat it. i need HELP.

any ideas or suggestions?? i would think this be a time sensitive matter? should i try and keep her more dry so not to cause infection?

also i notice in the last hours its getting alittle bigger but less red.
heres a photo of it on here forearm and what im keeping her in now to treat her.


















is this a bite? a infection? a cut? a blister or rash from somthing? or my worst fear a parasite?(if a parasite were would it come from? i havnt gotten any new animals. and all mine are clean)

please help and let me know


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i was thinking could this be a spider bite? a few of my tanks got these little spiders. i dont think there tank dose but its so heavily planted im not positive.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW, that is odd... Hope the frog pulls through for you :/ let us know if it subsides, or if you figure out what exactly it is?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

day 1 of treatment is over and so far the neosporin has turned most of the red bloody looking blister thing white. so now its white whitch i think is the start of scabbing. i think thats good. also it looks like it might be a tad smaller but im not sure on that.
worried now for my brother is a vet and he said the swelling looks so large she might lose her leg. however he knows nothing on frogs so he dosnt know for sure. hes a dog and cats and other critter vet.
ill keep every one updated


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If it doesn`t get better I`d check for tb. If neosporin works you should be o.k. as mycobacteria shouldn`t be cured by neosporin.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

tb? also i dont know if this is common for a stressed out female but i found 2 dropped eggs. is this a bad sign or is this somthing common? i just gave her flys so im waiting to see if she eat (she should she been eating fine all along)


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

My brother may be able to help out. Silersulfadiazine (sp?) is a great med and may help. But contact him. I am not the vet. Contact info on my site.
It is very common for Darts that are stressed to lay. "The world is ending. Pass along genes"

Rich


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

John,

Never seen anything like that before. I think you should take Rich up on his advice and contact his brother who is pretty much the go to vet for dart frogs.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

day 2 over. result almost the same. maybe less swelling. i will photograph her soon to compare photos. however i think im stressing her out so much she dosnt want to eat while i watch. im hoping she eating while im gone. ill have to watch her body weight now also. good thing she rather fat and not slim. every one wish her the best


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

day 3 over: maybe the same size still. the opening are covering over with a nice white skin so thats starting to look alot better. lets hope swelling will go down alot. 
:x


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

end of day 4. ill let you decide. these photos are taken the morning of day 5.
what you think?










and to compare day found to now


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Still scary looking...but the redness and swelling are definitely decreased. 

I would definitely take up the suggestion to contact Dr Frye and get some input on what the cause is. I would be concerned about having it pop up again or in another animal. If you need his contact info you can contact me. (of course I am sure Rich knows how to get ahold of his brother too!)


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

I sent him a email a few days ago but I figure with Easter he be awhile before here back from him. So I'll have to wait till Monday. Might have to call him Monday if I don't here anything soon.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

much much much better.. with it decreasing in size and redness, it means it will eventually disapear, but like everyone said check it out to make sure.

Goodluck


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

2 more days pass, looks same. havnt heard from dr frye yet. im going to shoot him another email


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yea sorry been busy with work and school and frogs. her arm a little better, today i got some medicine from dr frye so hopfully she will get better realy quick now ill let yall know soon and try to getphotos up.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Will be hoping her little arm gets better...it looks so painful.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`d chack for TB. Amphibians can heal up pretty good pretty quick esp w/ neosporin. I`d make sure you don`t transfer anything from that from to any other tanks till your sure as mycobacteria is incurable far as I know.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

UPDATE: still working with her, her 2 top cuts are almost gone but her bottom ones got worst (maby from rubbing the ground?), now im treating them 2 times a day. ill keep posted again in a week or so.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

well after talking to some people i put the money out and got every test ran. the cause of the cut are unknow but what keeped her so bad was she got a internal inffection. my treatment with meds was slowing it down but over all she was still getting worse. today i put her down

the male with her i ran test also on he came back clean.

so cause of all this is infection, probly if got to her cuts the day of or only a day after she been fine lesson learn look every day and examine frogs for cuts. if not gotten right away they will most likly not make it


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Did the vet know how to test for TB? Do you know how much a tb test costs? If you didn`t spend over $200 on testing I don`t think they tested for tb. you can`t test for tb in a fecal. You have to draw fluid from the sweling or cut area.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yea i know, i paied 125 for all the culture supply in stuff. the fees for the work was free sence im a lsu student and they were all ran by LSU. they looked for mycro TB and aothers, came back fine.
i did all the test i could think of pluss a few more. i gave them her body so there doing one more test just to make sure but i dont know what this one is (told me but i frogot)


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry about the loss. Best of luck finding out what it was.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

That sucks John.  

I was really hoping with all the effort she was going to pull through for you.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

just read this with the update srry to hear about your loss


----------

